# Truck topper/cap and MPG



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, guys here's one for you dealing with the enclosed trailer pulling and subsequent MPG. I currently have a 6x12 v-nose that I pull with a 2011 F-250 diesel. I'm stationed in Fort Bragg, NC. Each year, when not deployed, I go to ND for a week. That being said it's about 1500 miles one way. I've done it the last two years with no topper/cap and gotten an average of 14 MPG. I am looking to get a topper/cap for the truck this year. I am looking at getting the tall raised ones to try and deflect the wind as much as possible over the trailer in hopes that it will pull smoother and increase the MPGs. Even if it's only one or two MPG, it makes a huge difference over the course of what is usually a 4,000 mile round trip hunt, including scouting etc. Has anyone had any experience with this or have any suggestions as to whether or not this will actually improve my MPG?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I know that when we put a simple roll up tunnel bed cover on our new 6.0L gas, the MPGs went from 14 to 15-15.5.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Depending on the type of topper.. if it's fiberglass, I think the added weight will about offset any miles per gallon gain in wind deflection.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought diesels got better mileage than gas engines? You may be able to increase your mileage a tad but I doubt if it's much.

Alex


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

put a chip in your truck


----------



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I'm not really concerned about the weight of the top because I have air springs in my rear end, so that helps quite a bit with leveling things out. As for the chip, I'm already working on putting that in. What I'm looking at is more the aerodynamics piece of it. That being said, will the higher cap/topper make a difference in wind deflection versus a straight one level with the top of the truck and therefore reduce the drag? Basically the same concept as a semi and trailer. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

with that big of a truck and only a 6x12, you should be getting better MPG than that. especially a diesel....you shouldnt even be able to feel the trailer behind you


----------



## Roostertail (Feb 28, 2010)

I get 18mpg towing through the Flinthills (eastern Kansas)

2003 F-250 7.3 Powerstroke 4x4 auto trans w/topper
Trailer is a 16 foot tandom axel flat nose

Mods to the truck are a Banks intake
Edge programmer 
Straight Pipe exhaust

The topper truely helped cut down on the drag between the trailer and the truck
The speed at which you tow can make or break you, My pickup has a sweet spot at 67 MPH where I get the best MPG's while towing.
Diesel in the winter time is horrible, It doesnt burn as efficient as the summer blend.


----------

